# احدث طرق الا غتصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*كل فتاة تعرفها لكي تأخذ حذرها ربنا يسترها *



*علينا كلنا حادثة حقيقية وقعت في مصر اليوم *



*بعد ساعات العمل سمعت من صديقتي عن *



*ظهور طريقة جديدة لاغتصاب الفتيات حدثت *



*لواحدة من أفضل صديقاتنا. بعد انتهائها من *



*عملها و أثناء اتجاهها لمنزلها رأت طفل *



*صغير يبكي فشعرت بالشفقة تجاه الطفل *



*فذهبت لتسأله عما يبكيه، فأخبرها الطفل أنه *



*تائه ويريد الرجوع لمنزله و أعطاها ورقه *



*مكتوب عليها العنوان. ذهبت الفتاة – بكل *



*طيبة ودون أن تشك في شيء مع الطفل لكي *



*توصله إلى منزله عندما وصلوا لمنزل الطفل *



*دقت الفتاة جرس الباب فصعقتها الكهرباء *



*حيث كان الجرس مكهربا وأغمي عليها *



*عندما استيقظت في اليوم التالي وجدت نفسها *



*في منزل خال عارية من ملابسها ولم تستطع *



*حتى رؤية وجه الجاني. ذلك هو السبب في *



*ارتكاب الجرائم في الأيام الحالية مع *



*الأشخاص الطيبين في المرة القادمة إذا حدث *



*هذا الموقف فلا تذهب مع أي شخص إلى أي *



*مكان و من الأفضل أن تذهب به إلى قسم *



*الشرطة الأطفال المفقودين يجب أن تذهب بهم *



*إلى قسم الشرطة من فضلكم أرسلوا هذا *



*الإيميل إلى كل الفتيات اللاتي تعرفوهم أيضا *



*حذروا أمهاتكم وأخواتكم وزوجاتكم ربنا *



*يرحمنا*

*رجاء محبة ارجو النشر علي جميع الكنائس و الاديرة و الجروبات و المواقع للاهمية*​


----------



## asula (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

امممممممممممم شكرا على الموضوع
والرب ينور حياتك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

مرسي يا عسولة يا جماعة بجد ارجوا النشر للاهمية


----------



## kyrelloo (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

و لسه ياما نشوف
شكرا 
:a82:


----------



## العجايبي (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

_*ربناااااااااا يستر عليا هو الى بيحافظ عليا*_


----------



## assyrian girl (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

*thx alot for ur nice topic 
but i dnt think so these things gonne happen in Australia
God bless you​*


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

*يارب *

*دع روحك القدوس يحركنا *

*وليس عواطفنا فنقع في الشرك*

*وإحفظنا من كل مخططات الشرير نحونا*

*آآآآآآآمين*


----------



## monlove (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

ربنا يرحمنا يا ملك معقول الاجرام يوصل للدرجة دي


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

الحرب لسة في بدايتها و فعلا علي رايكم اسة ياما هنشوف بس انا قد غلبت العالم بابا يسوع


----------



## emy (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

_ربنا يحفظنا لمجد اسمه _
_مرسى كتير يا ملك _
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

العفو يا ايمي و ارجو انك تنشري الخبر ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحميكي يا رب


----------



## ayman_r (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

*ربنا يحافظ علي جميع المسيحيات في مصر والدول العربيه

شكرا علي تنبيهك واهتمامك 

وربنا يباركك*


----------



## sameh7610 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

*ربنا يرحمنا
شكراً ياملك على التنبيه​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

مرسي يا اخوتي ربنا يبارك حيتكم و يحميكم


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

*الشر والشيطان له اساليب كثيرة *
*وان تنبهنا الي هذا الاسلوب سوف*
*يبتكر اساليب اخري ولن يهداء طوال*
*حياتنا علي الارض المهم ان نحذا من*
*كل اعمال الشرير*​ 
*وربنا يرحم اخوتنا وابنائنا*
*امين*​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

ميرسى على التحذير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احدث طرق الاختصاب لفتايات ادخل و تعلم*

مرسي يا اخوتي ربنا يبارك حيتكم و يحميكم


----------

